# problème de navigation, certificats ?



## bbouldoires (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour , 

Je me permets de vous demander de l' aide car j' ai un gros problème sur internet. 
En effet lorsque je me connecte sur certains sites, Safari me prévient " safari ne parvient pas à verrier l identité du site web" bilan des courses cela fais un mois que je ne peux me connecter sur ces sites. ( mails , facebook ... ) 

J'ai tout essayé, toutes les mises à jours , "  toujours approuver " ces certificats. 

Je suis sur Mac book air MAC OS X 10.7.4

J'ai également essayé de passer par firefox et google chrome mais rien n'y fais ....

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider svp?


----------



## bbouldoires (24 Mai 2012)

heeeelp


----------



## jpultra (25 Mai 2012)

Vide le Trousseaux d'accès, car c'est comme les fichiers Plist, il se récrée automatiquement.
Après, si tu nobtiens pas de résultats, jette Safari et retélécharge-le sur le site d'Apple. Lance-le par la suite.

Il se pourrait aussi que quelque chose de particulier dérange ou bloque :
L'antivirus, un virus, etc.


----------



## bbouldoires (25 Mai 2012)

merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, 

je ne suis pas très doué en informatique pourrait tu me dire comment vider le trousseau d' accès ?


----------



## jpultra (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
Excuse-moi pour ce retard, mais le temps file tellement vite !
Je vais essayer de t'aider avec mes modestes compétences !

Avant tout, il vaut mieux être prudent surtout si tes compétences sont assez limitées pour le moment&#8201;!
Tu ne peux te connecter à un réseau internet avec ton navigateur, à cause d'un problème de certificat de sécurité, c'est une problématique assez fréquente

Dans de tels cas, pour savoir si le certificat du site est valide, utilise un autre navigateur (toujours avoir une roue de secours), Firefox par exemple.
Si ça fonctionne, tant mieux, te voilà une alternative à Safari&#8201;!
Tu peux aussi regarder les préférences du Trousseaux d'accès
Barre de menu Trousseau d'accès > Préférences
Clique sur l'onglet Certificat et regarde si le protocole d'état et la liste des certificats ne sont pas désactivés, on ne sait jamais&#8201;!

Ensuite, tu peux réinitialiser ton trousseau ce qui va rétablir les réglages par défaut et créer un trousseau de session vide :
	1.	Ouvre Trousseau daccès
	2.	Dans le menu Trousseau daccès, choisis Préférences.
	3.	Clique sur Général, puis sur*Réinitialiser mon trousseau par défaut.
	4.	Saisis le mot de passe douverture de session de votre compte pour vous authentifier.
	5.	Quitte Trousseau daccès.
	6.	Redémarre lordinateur.


----------



## bbouldoires (31 Mai 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ,

 alors j' ai bien fais la manipulation que tu m'as donné concernant le trousseau et je peux désormais accéder à facebook et à mes mails. 

Cependant il persiste un problème notamment sur facebook ou aucune photo n'est visible, il y a uniquement des point d' interrogation bleu au centre de chaque photo.. 

y a t ' il quelque chose à faire pour remédier a se problème ? 

merci encore pour tes réponses

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

bon fausse alerte , 1 minute après le problème est le même , j' ai à nouveau la phrase SAFARI ne parvient pas a vérifier l' identité du site web ... 
Idem sous firefox


----------



## jpultra (1 Juin 2012)

As-tu un anti-virus en activité ou utilises-tu une extension à ton navigateur telle que AdBlock pour bloquer les publicités ?

Exécute aussi ces étapes suivantes :

Vide les caches (Barre de menu Safari > Vider le cache
Efface tous les cookies (Préférences Safari > Confidentialité > Cookies et autres données de sites web.
Réinitialise Safari (barre  de menu Safari > Réinitialiser Safari


----------



## bbouldoires (1 Juin 2012)

non pas d' antivirus, 

j' ai tout réinitialisé, mais sa ne fonctionne toujours pas ... 

Je commence à désespéré !


----------



## jpultra (2 Juin 2012)

Vérifie les permissions avec l'Utilitaire de disque, on ne sait jamais...

Ouvre l'*Utilitaire de disque* > sélectionne ton disque *Macintosh HD* > *SOS* > *Vérifier les permissions* > *Réparer les permissions*.

Crée un nouveau *compte Utilisateur* pour essayer et voir si le problème est seulement lié à ton compte (dossier Départ).
Pour cela, va dans *Utilisateurs et groupes* et clique sur le + pour ajouter un nouveau dossier utilisateur.

Ne désespère pas, cela fait parti du jeu et c'est avec les difficultés que l'on apprend !


----------



## badi2316 (21 Septembre 2015)

*RESOLUUUUUUUUUUT!*

BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE , C'EST FACILE POUR TOUT LES GENS QUI ONT UN MAC, *IL SUFFIT JUSTE POUR REGLER L'HEUR ET DATE !
*
ALLER AU *PREFERENCE SYSTEM*, CLIQUER SUR* DATE ET HEURE* IL EST PREFERABLE QUE VOUS METTEZ *AUTOMATIC*, SINON COMME VOUS VOULEZ , MAIS L'IMPORTANT C'EST QU'IL FAUT QUE LA *DATE ET HEURE SE SOIENT REGLE,C TOUT.
*
UNE FOIS REGLE VOUS POUVEZ SURFER SUR *SAFARI, FIREFOX, GOOGLE CHROME, ECT...*

*BONNE CHANCE !!!!!!! *


----------



## badi2316 (21 Septembre 2015)

bbouldoires a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je me permets de vous demander de l' aide car j' ai un gros problème sur internet.
> En effet lorsque je me connecte sur certains sites, Safari me prévient " safari ne parvient pas à verrier l identité du site web" bilan des courses cela fais un mois que je ne peux me connecter sur ces sites. ( mails , facebook ... )
> ...


----------



## badi2316 (21 Septembre 2015)

*RESOLUUUUUUUUUUT!*

BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE , C'EST FACILE POUR TOUT LES GENS QUI ONT UN MAC, *IL SUFFIT JUSTE POUR REGLER L'HEUR ET DATE !*

ALLER AU *PREFERENCE SYSTEM*, CLIQUER SUR* DATE ET HEURE* IL EST PREFERABLE QUE VOUS METTEZ *AUTOMATIC*, SINON COMME VOUS VOULEZ , MAIS L'IMPORTANT C'EST QU'IL FAUT QUE LA *DATE ET HEURE SE SOIENT REGLE,C TOUT.*

UNE FOIS REGLE VOUS POUVEZ SURFER SUR *SAFARI, FIREFOX, GOOGLE CHROME, ECT...*

*BONNE CHANCE !!!!!!! *


----------



## Ma Dalton (21 Septembre 2015)

Appelez le SAMU, quelqu'un.


----------

